# Hausfrauen/Reinigungsprofitips gefragt



## Tilo (21 August 2008)

Hallo liebe Hausfrauen und Heimwerkende. Liebe Reinigungsprofis (undoder solche, die sich dafür halten) Mein großes blondes Zopfmonster hats wieder mal geschafft und Schaden angerichtet. Lackfarbe vom Serviettentechnik malen ist aus Versehen auf eine Wolldecke gelangt und richtig schön tief eingezogen. Das darunter liegende Bettzeug aus Synthetik ist ebenfalls beschmutzt. Eine Reinigung mit Farbverdünnung war nicht sonderlich erfolgreich bzw. ist nicht ratsam...
So liebe gestresste Hausfrauen und Reinigungsprofis (oder solche die es mal waren bzw. werden wollen :-D ) jetzt könnt ich mal ein paar gute Tips gebrauchen...

P.S.: Den Tip mit dem Rauschneiden des Flecks kenn ich schon - der ist inakzeptabel! Tadel (Sagt zumindest die Dame des Hauses...)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2008)

*AW: Hausfrauen/Reinigungsprofitips gefragt*

Versuchs mit Benzin


> Pinsel mit M***-Reiniger & Verdünner oder Reinigungsbenzin reinigen.


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2008)

*AW: Hausfrauen/Reinigungsprofitips gefragt*

Habt aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach keine Chance. Neben Waschbenzin (das ich gern bevorzuge) käme zwar auch noch Aceton (das aus der Apotheke) in Frage aber beides ist viel zu scharf für die Textilien - Farbechtheit wird aufgehoben. Versuchts erst mal mit Gallseife.


----------



## Tilo (21 August 2008)

*AW: Hausfrauen/Reinigungsprofitips gefragt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Versuchs mit Benzin



Und dann halt ich ein Streicholz dran und der Fleck is weg oder wie?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das ist die radikale Methode, die werd ich ganz zum Schluß probieren, wenn alles andere nicht mehr hilft...

@Reducal: Gallseife? Hm, werd ich der Hausfrau mal empfehlen...


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2008)

*AW: Hausfrauen/Reinigungsprofitips gefragt*



Tilo schrieb:


> Gallseife? Hm, werd ich der Hausfrau mal empfehlen...


Ist so ein kleines Packerl im Waschmittelregal. Allerdings hilft das wohl nur bei organischen Stoffen oder solchen, die sich auflösen lassen. Die 70 ct. wärs mir aber wert.


----------



## TimTaylor (21 August 2008)

*AW: Hausfrauen/Reinigungsprofitips gefragt*

Lackfarbe Eingetrocknet? Viel Erfolg.
Wenn das so einfach wäre ....... 
Wie macht man das am PKW - Runter Schmirgeln :sun:


----------



## Reinhard (21 August 2008)

*AW: Hausfrauen/Reinigungsprofitips gefragt*

Das mildeste von allen
ist die Seif' von Gallen.
Ansonst wird Terpentin empfohlen
um die Flecken raus zuholen.

Hilft alles nichts - bring sie zum strahlen:
Lass' sie die Decke neu bemalen. :smile:


----------

